
A portfolio with awesome css animations - Zyst
https://magical-girl.site/
======
Zyst
Poster here, I have nothing to do with the person who made this, but I saw it
in the morning and I thought it was super cool.

My Japanese is mediocre so I might've read it wrong, but it seems the person
who made this dropped out of school, here's their Github:

[https://github.com/yuki540net](https://github.com/yuki540net)

If someone's in Japan you should hire them.

